# hubs needed



## haywood (Jul 3, 2009)

Greetings,
I am trying to restore a car that was made around 1900. It used bicycle wheels. I need to find some new hubs to rebuild wheels. There is a hub on an Indian website (goldstarind.com/hubndx)#GS-14, that closely matches my original hubs. So far I have been unsuccessful at getting them to respond to my enqueries. They are called "Phillips" hubs. I need four rear hubs. Can anyone point me in the right direction?  haywood96@hotmail.com


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 3, 2009)

What kind of cyclecar are you working on?  Check for "sulky hubs", which are usually a little wider and bigger than run of the mill bicycle hubs BUT  were made by the same manufacturers.


----------



## haywood (Jul 6, 2009)

This was a blacksmith/homemade car. The builder evidently had no intention to build a company, just a one off. It is basicly a doctors buggy with a motor on it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 6, 2009)

lets see pics!!!!!


----------



## haywood (Jul 8, 2009)

The sulky hubs are too wide. I don't know how to install pictures here. Sorry.


----------



## sam (Jul 10, 2009)

Those GS-14s are standard BMX hubs you can buy at any bike shop that handles BMX bikes---their cheep hubs.Go to goodWill and buy some BMXers.


----------



## haywood (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been to several bike shops and none have the Phillips style hubs. All the companies in India, Taiwan, China, offer a Phillips style hub. I found one American company that offers this hub, but they won't answer their phone! I may have made a contact with India. Will keep you posted.
Allen
haywood96@hotmail.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 22, 2009)

have you considered making your own hubs? build them to your exact needs. lots of the guys who hang around on these bike boards are pretty resourceful and some have full machine shops. if you need to find someone I'll put the word out for you.


----------

